# Flashing light



## server-dummy (May 2, 2012)

Hello again,

I have a dell power edge server running windows server 2003. The light on the front is now flashing orange in stead of a steady blue. What dose that mean and how much trouble an I in?????


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Depends on what light is flashing orange. What model of PowerEdge and which light?


----------



## server-dummy (May 2, 2012)

PowerEdge 840. It is the main front light right above the Dell emblem. It is normally steady blue light.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you recently done anything to the server, upgrades, etc. Boot up and run the diagnostics from the startup menu.


----------

